# To turbo my Nx2k



## octave236 (Dec 4, 2002)

Ive searched but not sure what correct words to put in to get the correct responce i need. nor have i seen any pics ive found helpfull. i need to know what to do with my ais crap when installing the turbo on my car. i tryed bypassing it while im currently NA but failed emissions, so i fiqure i needed it.its the box thats attached to the head and the exhaust manifold. also the maf is to be put on before the turbo but what about all the hoses after the maf. well i see at least one that i need the other looks like its just some sort of moisture trap. any info would be great its my 1st sr20 powered car.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

seach over on sr20forum.com


----------



## octave236 (Dec 4, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> seach over on sr20forum.com


Any help with what I need to tell the search engine, what to search for? ive put in a few phrases and ive read countless things that are vague or repitious, like how hard is it to swap in the bluebird, what size turbo do i needwhats a/r ... ive read most that stuff. id like to read a thread with nice pics on a do it yourself project not some bolt on kit, Id be doing it piece by piece. Im a good welder and know how to use a tig torch, so a kit dont seem ecenomical to me. most pics i see are b14 models. they dont have that ais box on the front of the engine. so i dont mind searching.


----------

